# where to buy beechwood pellets



## rockdc (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi all, new member here. My first post- where can I buy beechwood pellets for my smoker tube?  Looking to smoke up some pork chops....  Thanks!  Steve T


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 24, 2021)

Greetings Steve,
not sure about beechwood pellets. I’m not sure that I’ve seen any here. But google gave me this:





						Smoke Ring BBQ Pellets- The choice of the Best BBQ Restaurants.
					

All Natural Premium BBQ & grilling pellets for use wood pellet smokers and grills. No fillers and Always 100% of the specified wood. Used by some of the best BBQ restaurants and Competition teams in the Country.




					kirtlandproducts.com
				



Good luck!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 25, 2021)

Owens has them.  I have ordered them several times.  I like using beech on my german stuff.  https://www.owensbbq.com/wood-smoking-pellets--charcoal.html


----------



## rockdc (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks guys!

Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Oct 29, 2021)

Owens is out of Beech.....


----------



## zwiller (Oct 29, 2021)

DANG.  Was a little worried about that actually...  I have seen a number of posts saying certain pellets are no longer being made.  Hope it's temporary.  FYI Oak is VERY similar.  If you get a tray you could run dust and some guys prefer it over pellets.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/113581054515?hash=item1a71f55a33:g:BeoAAOSwPnNawr45


----------



## rockdc (Oct 29, 2021)

I'll have to read up on how to use sawdust; thanks. Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Oct 29, 2021)

I spoke with Angie at Smoke Ring Pellets (see post #2 above) , and she said they are soon doing a run of beech pellets.


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 29, 2021)

Any one over 60 will identify beechwood w/ Bud/ Bud Light..
Being a Lager the beechwood provides a happy home for the yeast to attach and propagate.
My little bit of knowledge for the day,


----------



## rockdc (Oct 29, 2021)

Not much of a Bud drinker, but I love Westphalian Ham and Kassler Ripchen.......


----------



## zwiller (Nov 3, 2021)

Goal is to make some Westphalian ham someday.  I could potentially feed it acorns if I wanted but likely won't LOL

FYI I ordered some dust from the link I posted and it came yesterday.  It is MUCH finer dust (actual sawdust I think) than the Amazen.  I will report back on if and how it works but wanted to give anyone looking a heads up.


----------



## rockdc (Nov 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Goal is to make some Westphalian ham someday.  I could potentially feed it acorns if I wanted but likely won't LOL
> 
> FYI I ordered some dust from the link I posted and it came yesterday.  It is MUCH finer dust (actual sawdust I think) than the Amazen.  I will report back on if and how it works but wanted to give anyone looking a heads up.



I might need to try the dust....


----------



## zwiller (Nov 3, 2021)

There are a number of us here that prefer dust over pellets.  It's 2-3x less strong than pellets.  I use dust for cured and cold/warm smoked stuff like hams and bacon but will use pellets for hot cooks like pork butt or ribs.  The dust I got from Amazen is more like a shred and larger particle size than this stuff.  It will be interesting if and how it works in the tray.  I know it's gonna be messier and some will fall out.  You can make dust from pellets using a wetting and drying method or grinding but admit I've gotten lazy.  I bought 4lbs of the beech dust...


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 3, 2021)

a man called horse said:


> Any one over 60 will identify beechwood w/ Bud/ Bud Light..
> Being a Lager the beechwood provides a happy home for the yeast to attach and propagate.
> My little bit of knowledge for the day,


Thanks.
Never understood the beech wood aged promo.
There should a lot of used beech wood to make into pellets after AHB is done with them?

Maybe it is the same problem around here.  No one wants to work anymore.


----------

